# Death of a celebrity



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/news/08-01 ... d_buck.php

Obviously- a little sarcasm here. But you know a Henry buck can be a celebrity with the right video crew and the oh so few tags. Units like that keep all the honest hunters off the mountain, but do encourage the dishonest ones to go there. I know you can't keep them from doing whatever they want- until you catch them - but you have to accept this sort of thing as a given when you tie up a resource so tightly. No?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

It says confidentiality is there, so if you know who would do such a thing turn them in! If I ever catch a guy, I will show up to his hearing and make sure he knows I turned him in.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

fatbass said:


> Maybe it's time for "traffic" cameras to start photographing vehicles as they enter the main roads to these places. :shock:


That sounds a little too "big brother" for my tastes. The Patriot Act takes on poachers. I understand how you feel though. Poachers are scum.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

I read the article and the only word that came to mind was, COWARD. They will brag, will be caught.


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope they do brag and get caught.


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

loosing that buck is a real waste. I believe the poachers will be caught, has the feel of teens screwing around. they will take the headgear to school, or somthing along those lines,and brag. But if the animal is a real monster he will be hard to keep conceled. As in the old country the kings deer has been poached, some heads need to roll. ( wait a minute utah res still beleive the resource belongs to them?) Yes the article was correct the regular draw hunters will be punished by less tags for this sort of thing(maybe not for just one incident) but sfw,and all the tags will be distibuted in the same quantitys. It will be the regular LE that takes the hit. The natural resource is a comodity and that belongs to the utah legislature, not the public. The game stopped being about hunting on the animals on the LE units became trophys that gained nationwide if not world wide recognition. yeah it is cool to have these incredible trophys in a state where less than fifteen years prior animals like these were very rare. But the system was much more about the hunter back then. now it is driven by funds only. This incident is a cowardly way to take a trophy, but i believe the first post the tighter the grip the more poaching you will see. And all the kings knights will be appealing to the commonfolk telling them it hurts you. Catch these scoundrels that poached the kings deer. If not then twenty years from now when you have satisfied the kings requirment he may allow you to hunt one of his animals. Unless you have the money of an earl, then well none of this applys to you. Maybe alot of you think this is extreme, maybe irrational, somtimes history is what is needed to measure present conditions(ben franklin).  ps the posative side: my got my points prior to the new license issue so i will not have to pay for a license i will not use for very long. maybe two years? possibly one.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I think this is how I feel also, cool to have trophy animals, but to me, they might as well be in a zoo, I can look at them but not hunt them. I know we are not going back to the old days, but I do miss them.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

If I knew who did it I would turn them in. Don't you get a tag for the area where the animal was poached if you are the person that leads the DWR to the guilty party?


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

The add says a grand for info. Tags now er days are worth to much.


----------

